# Vintage Electrician Training Video



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol that's funny


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw that one just last week. It is funny. When I first started out electricians were still changing the wicks in gas lamps.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I saw that one just last week. It is funny. When I first started out electricians were still changing the wicks in gas lamps.


 
You probably meant Mantles instead of wicks! BillW.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

When the first Televisions came out, there was no electricity. We had to watch by candlelight !!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm hoping some day Canada gets this electricity stuff.. That way we will be able to see what we're doing in the outhouse.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

wwilson174 said:


> You probably meant Mantles instead of wicks! BillW.


You're probably right. Maybe they were coal oil.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I grew up with the 3 stooges and the little rascals.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I grew up with the 3 stooges and the little rascals.


Same house, or down the street?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Three Stooges, Abbot & Costello, and Gilligan's Island!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Gilligan's Island and The Brady Bunch was what I watched reruns of.

Our gang and three stooges was on saturdays.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Three Stooges, Abbot & Costello, and Gilligan's Island!


I'd have to agree, and I'd put Jerry Lewis & Dean Martin movies in that list, as well as Hogan's Heroes and McHale's Navy.


----------



## PatHIverson (Mar 28, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> http://www.veoh.com/collection/thegeneralstore/watch/v6959566SwTnTBhm



That was a great episode. I think I've seen all of them... Thanks for the share. I didn't know about these resources though.

Cheers.

Pat


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I saw that one just last week. It is funny. When I first started out electricians were still changing the wicks in gas lamps.


Come on next you'll be telling me when God said let there be light you had to go hook it up!:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> http://www.veoh.com/collection/thegeneralstore/watch/v6959566SwTnTBhm


Great video, Long Island got a few companies that operate like them....quit comical.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Nyuck, Nyuck, Nyuck


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

Gotta love the Stooges!


----------

